# Slumped glass by Lee Brady



## Don Kondra (Sep 9, 2008)

Greetings,

This shrimp bowl was a gift to me from Saskatoon Glass Artist Lee Brady.

14-54mm @ 33mm, 1/5, f 7.1, iso 200 hand held 







And the lighting set up.. plate glass elevated off the backdrop with tobacco cans.. 






Cheers, Don


----------

